# 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen,

möchte mich mal wieder einbringen und euch einladen mit mir zusammen den 4´ten AB - Swap zu gestalten.

Thema . Nymphe vs. Para.

... ich denke da auch schon mal an die Meeräschen. 

Interesse ?;+ 

Ach so - ich mach auch den Master.

bei bis zu 10 Tn  = 3 Fliegen pro TN.

bei 10 bis max. 15 TN 2 Fliegen.

Anmeldeschluss : 15.06.06
Wer ist dabei ?

Grüsse Stephan#h


----------



## xxxxxx (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hi

Diesmal bin ich aber mit dabei...

Ich Binde eine #20 Klinkhammer cdc Spezial

Gruß Kyllfischer


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo Kyllfischer,
dann sind wir ja schon zu Zweit.

Allerdings sollte nicht verraten werden was man bindet. 
Das ist doch einer der "Thrills" von so einem Swap.
Nun egal - du bist dabei.

Gruss Stephan#h


----------



## snoekbaars (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin!!

Also, ich hab das noch nicht so ganz kapiert wie das genau laufen soll.

Sollen von jedem Binder je drei oder zwei Nymphen UND Parachutes gebunden werden?
Oder jeder so wie er will Nymphe ODER Parachute?
Wie ist also dieses "vs" zu verstehen?

Wenn es bis 15.6. nicht zu viele Teilnehmer sein sollten bin ich evtl. dabei. Denn 30 Stück sind mir persönlich definitiv zu viele (jaja ... das alte Thema hier).

Ich werde mich also wenn, dann erst ganz kurz vorher entscheiden mit zu machen oder nicht.

Klasse Idee übrigens, Stephan! Danke für Deine Bereitschaft den SM zu geben!!

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hi

Ich habe es so verstanden das man entweder eine Parachute Bindet, oder eine Nymphe.!?!

Also man sollte schon sagen was man Bindet damit die Muster nicht Doppelt vorkommen, so handhaben wir das bei unseren Swaps im Fliegenfischer-Forum.

Oder es ist so gedacht das 5 Binder Nymphen machen 
und die anderen 5 Parachute´s binden ?

Egal hau ma rein 

Mfg Marco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*



			
				Kyllfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe es so verstanden das man entweder eine Parachute Bindet, oder eine Nymphe.!?!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich hab mir das so gedacht, das die TN entweder Nymphen oder Para´s binden.

Meinetwegen auch nur 2 pro TN.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## xxxxxx (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo


Was los müssen wir 2 nun alleine Swappen ?????

Gruß Marco


----------



## Daniel1983 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

also wie nun?! muss jeder Teilnhemer 2 Fliegen binden oder wie is das gemeint?
ich würd gern mit swapen.. ich wuerde dann "signal adams para" binden meine lieblingsfliege hier im schwarzwald auf farios  

mfg daniel


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moinsen Swapper, 
der Swap findet statt: 
Teilnehmer: 
Kyllfisher, Snoekbars, Daniel und Stephan. 
Thema ist bekannt; ich würde vorschlagen 3 Fliegen pro Swapper.
Abgabe Ende August - ist das für Euch ok? 
Viele Grüße vom Swapmaster
Stephan#h :l


----------



## snoekbaars (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moinsen auch together!!|wavey:

Alles bestens!!#6
Ende August ist ja sicher nur für den Notfall.
Mit ein wenig Glück sind die neun Stück ja schnell an einem Wochenende gebunden ... aber wenn's mit dem Deibel zu geht ...
Und wir sind ja nur 4, also wenn die Dinger früher beim Master sind könnten wir ja, historisch bislang einmalig, den Swap auch früher schließen.
Aber so viel Zeit für die paar Flieschen zu haben gibt Sicherheit und Muße!
Ich binde ne Nymphe ... Größe 10 oder 12 ... weiss ich noch nicht.:q Klinkhamerse hab' ich mich letztens in allen möglichen Variationen zum Erbrechen gebunden!

Jut ... also ich fang' denn alsbald zwischendurch unter Umständen mal an!


Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Daniel1983 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

also muss ich 9 stk. binden, oder? ;-)

sry hab sowas noch nie gemacht! ;-)

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hai Daniel,

jepp ist richtig.
Du bindest ein Muster 9 mal.
Ich schicke dir und den anderen Swappern meine Addi als PN und dann tütest du deine Fliegen ein und schickst sie mir. Frankierten Rückumschlag mit deiner Addresse nicht vergessen. Ich übernehme dann die Verteilung und sende euch die Fliegen zu. 
Außerdem ist es dann auch meine Aufgabe die Fliegen abzulichten und hier zu veröffentlichen.

Soweit erstmal - alles klar ?#h 

Gruss Stephan|jump:


----------



## Daniel1983 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

alles klar, dann mach ich mich mal an die arbeit!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## xxxxxx (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo

Also bis August.. Das ja Heftig..
9 Fliegen hat man doch in ner guten Stunde gebunden !

bin Fertig.. Habe aber ein etwas größeres Para-Muster gebunden #14 nicht alle Swapper können mit ner #20er was anfangen..

Laute Frage in die Runde:

Wie wäre es wenn jeder eine Para und eine Passende Nymphe dazu bindet ?
ist doch auch noch zu verkraften..??#6

Gruß Marco
@Daniel
Na ich hoffe das dein Bindestock noch mitmacht...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*



			
				Kyllfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Also bis August.. Das ja Heftig..
> 9 Fliegen hat man doch in ner guten Stunde gebunden !
> ...




Ich hab damit kein Problem - Daniel und Ralph ? - wie siehts aus ?

Gruss Stephan


----------



## snoekbaars (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hai! |wavey:

Nur kurz so viel:
Ich habe die nächsten zwei Wochen beruflich bedingt VORAUSSICHTLICH weder Zeit zum Binden geschweige denn zum Fischen und am WE meine Kinder da. KANN sein, dass ich zwischen durch mal was gewuselt kriege. KANN aber auch nicht sein. Dann bin ich zwei Wochen im NICHT-Fischer-Urlaub wo ich zwar evtl. auch mal für ne Stunde die Leine wässern kann, evtl. aber auch nicht ... aber ganz bestimmt komme ich nicht zum Binden. Dann bin ich noch zu diversen Familienfeiern ... ich weiß, 9 Fliegen sind nicht viel und ich würde dem Fischen/Binden gerne mehr Zeit und Priorität in meinem Leben einräumen ... manchmal sind die tatsächlich an einem Abend gebunden, manchmal brauche ich ohne viel anderes vor zu haben 3-4 Wochen.
Ich GLAUBE auch früher fertig zu werden ... nur versprechen kann ich es nicht. #c

Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich regelmäßig was mit meinem Verein machen kann.

Wenn ihr früher terminiert, macht das, aber wartet nicht auf mich ... aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch.#6

Bis später
Ralph#h
P.S.: Paras binde ich keine ... die hab ich über, wie ich zuletzt schon schrieb. Es hiess Nymphe ODER Para ... nun binde ich eben Nymphe.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo,

 ich stelle es euch frei 9 oder 18 Fliegen zu binden.:m 

Gruss Stephan:g


----------



## xxxxxx (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo

Wie ist den der stand der Dinge ???..

Gruß Marco


----------



## Bondex (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

hmm war vom Netzt abgeschnitten und bin erst jetzt wieder online. Wäre also wieder dabei wenn ihr mich noch haben wollt. Würde dann auch Nympfe binden


----------



## xxxxxx (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo

Ich habe auch noch keine Adresse wo die Fliegen denn nun hinsollen ...
SWAPMASTER   Bitte mal melden.

Gruß Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin zusammen!!#6 

Hier mal ein Stand der Dinge von mir aus dem Urlaub in Polen:

Bislang nach 1,5 Std. Fischen gestern Abend bei Sonnenuntergang keinen Biss, jedoch grosse Zufriedenheit mit meiner neuen Simms-Tasche ... nur der gummierte Reissverschluss auf der Frontseite ist, wie Gernot schon andeutete leider nicht dicht.  
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es noch viel wird, hier.
Falls es mich hier hin mal MIT Auto verschlagen sollte ist mein BellyBoat dabei ... DANN wird es vielleicht auch mal was mit Fisch, hier.

Und, wie schon vermutet, hatte ich bis vor meiner Abreise noch keine Nymphe binden koennen.
Also werde ich den unseren fuer Swap gesteten zeitlichen Rahmen wohl auch brauchen.
In der ersten Augustwoche werde ich meinen Beitrag binden und losschicken koennen.:q 

Bis spaeter
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin Swapper,

ich hatte auch noch keine Zeit und hab noch nix fertig. 
Meine Addi schicke ich euch demnächst rum.

Gruss SM:q


----------



## Bondex (5. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

soll ich noch binden oder nicht? Bin jetzt erst wieder aus Österreich zurück


----------



## xxxxxx (5. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hi

Keine Ahnung, ich habe mal ein Paar vorgebunden..

Gruß Marco


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

wer sagt mir jetzt denn bescheid?


----------



## xxxxxx (9. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo

Na was den nun ? Adresse habe ich ja, aber wer Bindet nun alles mit,

Sag mir doch mal bitte einer den Endstand der Fliegen, die ich versenden soll.

Wann ist Einsendeschluss ??  Bissle unübersichtlich das ganze.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin,

jeder bindet 9 Fliegen da wir lediglich zu 4´rt sind.

Entweder ein Nymphenmuster oder eine Para. 
Wer mag darf auch gerne je ein Nymphen und ein Paramuster binden - ist aber dann freiwillig das zweite Muster.

Einsendeschluß ist der letzte im August.

Ich hoffe jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt zu haben sofern es welche gab.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

ich bin raus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moinsen Swapper,

hat schon jemand versand ?

Noch ist nichts angekommen aber ihr habt ja noch Zeit.

Bitte die Anleitung für eure Fliegen nicht vergessen.

Grüsse vom Swapmaster #h #h


----------



## snoekbaars (22. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hi Stephan!!
Das WE noch, dann hab ich alle zusammen.
Sind's jetzt, wo Bondex raus ist, nur noch 6 Stück??
Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin Ralph,

nein, 9 Stk.- leider hat sich Björn (Bondex) zu spät angemeldet und ich habe entschieden ihn dieses mal nicht zu berücksichtigen.
Hat nichts mit Bondex persönlich zu tun  - wollte aber nach so langer Laufzeit kein Gewusel da ich auch anderweitig sehr eingespannt war/bin - O.K.#c #c #c 

Der Swap lief damals schon ca. 6 Wochen.

Also 9 Stk. oder wenn ihr beide Fliegenarten binden wollt (Nymphe und Para) 18 Stk.

Gruss Swapmaster #h


----------



## xxxxxx (23. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo

Bin derzeit etwas im Stress, denke aber das ich Dienstag zum Versenden komme
Die Barbenfischerrei mach mich gerade Narrisch..

Gruß Marco


----------



## snoekbaars (31. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hai Master!!

Wie sieht's aus ... sind meine Crymphen inzwischen da?
Und sonst?!?

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. August 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin Swapper,

so - Feierabend - bitte noch den Kopfknoten herstellen und dann ab zur Post:q :m 

Ab sofort erwarte ich eure Muster oder benötigt noch jemand Aufschub ?

Noch ist nichts bei mir eingetrudelt.#c 
Ich geb laut wenn was hier eintrifft.

Gruss Stephan |wavey:


----------



## snoekbaars (3. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moinsen!|wavey: 

Ich bin schon ziemlich gespannt!!#6 
Meine Viecher sind wie angekündigt letzten Montag raus gegangen und müßten längst da sein.:m 

TL
Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (3. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hi

UIUIUI
Meine liegen schon LÄNGER Fertig verpack hier auf dem Schreibtisch.. Vergessen zu Versenden, gehn am Dienstag raus 100% vielleicht schaffe ich es sogar Morgen noch 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> UIUIUI
> Meine liegen schon LÄNGER Fertig verpack hier auf dem Schreibtisch.. Vergessen zu Versenden, gehn am Dienstag raus 100% vielleicht schaffe ich es sogar Morgen noch
> ...



Alles klar Marco,

bisher ist bei mir noch nichts eingetroffen.
@ Ralph:

Frage: Scheint es wieder Probleme mit der Post zu geben - hatten wir schon einmal bei einem Swap oder ist noch nichts unterwegs.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## snoekbaars (4. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin zusammen!#h



Stephan schrieb:


> @ Ralph:
> 
> Frage: Scheint es wieder Probleme mit der Post zu geben - hatten wir schon einmal bei einem Swap oder ist noch nichts unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h



Och nööööö!!
Also ich weiß nicht wie lange man zuwarten sollte.
Wir hatte das im 1. Swap schonmal mit Ralph, glaub' ich.
Aber es kam nichts hinterher.#c

Also ... wenn bis heute oder morgen sagen wir mal innerdeutsch nichts angekommen ist, dann kommt auch nichts mehr, glaub ich. Schitte! Und diesmal wollte ich nicht so viel Porto ausgeben.|uhoh:

Wenn bis morgen Abend nix da ist schicke ich weitere 9 Stück an Dich raus und falls die Ersteren doch noch eintreffen sollten, dann fasse sie einfach als kleine zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit auf.:m
Gut, dass ich den Swap zum Anlaß nahm noch einige meiner BottomBanger auf Vorrat zu binden.

Diesmal mache ich dann das bewährte "Einwurfeinschreiben" der Post, da gibt es dann einen Beleg zu, die gehen im Allgemeinen nicht verloren.|gr:

Aber bis morgen warten wir noch ... OK?!?
:g

TL
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moinsen,

aus gegebenen Anlass:

Wer hat außer Snoek noch und wann versandt.

Gruss Stephan #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moinsen,

heute sind die Fliegen von Marco angekommen.

Gruss Stephan #h


----------



## snoekbaars (6. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin zusammen!!

Also wenn bis dahin nichts von mir angekommen ist kann ich frühestens Fr oder Sa  Nachschub hinterher schicken!!
Wir haben aktuell Sitzungswoche hier in Berlin und es geht einfach nicht früher ... sorry.

TL
Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (13. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin zusammen!!#h

Laut www.deutschepost.de/briefstatus ist meine Nachlieferung an BottomBouncern gestern zugestellt worden! :q

TL
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin Ralph,

deine Fliegen sind da !!!

Gruss Stephan #h


----------



## xxxxxx (26. September 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo

Wurde schon versendet ?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moin Swapper,

 die Fliegen sind unterwegs !!!

Wenn die Anleitung von Ralph da ist, "erledige" ich hier den Rest :q 

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Moinsen Swapper,

 sind noch keine Fliegen angekommen ?

Habe auch die von Marco mit Einwurfschreiben versehen.

Gebt doch mal laut.

Gruss Stephan #h


----------



## snoekbaars (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo Master!!

Pardon ... natürlich ... die Fliegen sind gestern bei mir angekommen!

Schicke Dinger!! Saubere Arbeit!!!!
Schauen extrem fängig aus.

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten und ganz besonders an Dich, Stephan!!!
|laola:|jump:|laola:|jump:

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## xxxxxx (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hi

Bei mir noch nicht, aber heute ist auch keine post ausgetragen worden, wegen irgendwas internes bei denen, wird wohl morgen kommen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bei mir noch nicht, aber heute ist auch keine post ausgetragen worden, wegen irgendwas internes bei denen, wird wohl morgen kommen.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Hi Marco,

wenn es Probleme gibt - kein Ding, ich habe die Quittungen incl. Nachverfolgung.

Sollte klappen !!

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo,

hab es leider immer noch nicht geschafft diesen Swap "in Ehren" zu beenden.

Asche auf mein Haupt !!!

Ich hoffe, ich finde am nächsten We die Zeit dafür, ist natürlich nicht stringent aber ehrlich !#h 

@ Marco: sind die Fliegen immer noch nicht da ?

Sorry und Gruß

Stephan |uhoh:


----------



## xxxxxx (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin leider bis 03.11.2006 auf einem Lehrgang in Mainz, habe den Brief bekommen, aber leider nicht reingesehen da die letzten tage vor abreise sehr hektisch waren, und ich es schlichtweg vergessen habe.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

So, nun :

hier "Klinkhammer spezial von Marco


Anleitung :

1. Haken Hayabusa 383 #8-12 oder Oliver Edwards Nymph/Emergerhook K1ST von
Partridge oder TMC 2302
2. Bindeseide ZB. Hends TLN in passender Farbe, oder Uni 8/0
3. Körper aus Hends Dubbing Hare HZ 04 
4. Sichthilfe/Parachutestamm, Hends Poly in Orange/Weiß/Gelb je nach
Lichtsituation, auch bei sehr hellen Lichtverhältnissen ist Schwarz gut..
5. Hechel CdC in beliebiger Farbe, Passend zum Körper.
6. Thorax, Hends CZ-Dubbing cnd 10 als Kontrastfarbe, immer Dunkle Farbtöne
wählen, da beim Schlupf der Thorax immer Dunkeler als der Körper ist.

Zunächst setzten wir am Öhr den Bindefaden an und gehen bis ca 1/3 richtung
Hakenbogen.
Danach gehen wir bis ca 3mm vorm Öhr zurück und Binden den
Hechelstamm/Sichthilfe ein. Danach setzten wir vor dem Poly einige
Stützwicklungen damit es aufrecht stehen bleibt.
Anschließend dubben wir den Faden mit dem Heds Hare Dubbing und winden in
schönen Wicklungen den Körper. Am Ende angekommen Rippen wir den Körper in
großen Wicklungen mit dem Bindefaden(optional Tinsel,gold oder silber)und
bleiben bei dem Poly stehen.
Nun machen wir eine G.L Dubbingschlaufe.
Die Schlaufe hängen wir zunächst rüber.
Jetzt dubben wir mit Hend CZ Dubbing den Faden auf. Das CZ Dubbing ist sehr
fein, so das man sehr schön ganz feine Dubbingarbeiten ausführen kann. Jetzt
legen wir 3 Wicklungen vor der Sichthilfe, danach 1 Wicklung hinter der
Sichthilfe, anschließend mache ich eine 8ter Wicklung und setzte somit das
Polymaterial  endgültig in seine Richtung fest.
Je nach Platz zum  Öhr mach ich noch 2-3 Wicklungen, mit dem Dubbing und das
restliche Dubbing zupfe ich ab.
Nun Bereite ich eine CDC Hechel im M.P Magic Tool vor und übergebe die CDC
Fibern in eine Klammer, diese lege ich in die Schlaufe und verdralle diese zu
einem Strang.
Nun übergebe ich das untere ende aus dem Dubbingtwister in eine Hechelklemme,
und Streife die CDC Fibern alle in eine Richtung, danach winde ich den CDC
Strang straff um die Sichthilfe, am ende führe ich den Strang zum Öhr, fange
ihn mit dem Bindefaden ab und mache einen Halben Stich, dann spanne ich die
Fertige Fliege etwas nach oben, und beende diese mit 1-2 Kopfknoten.

Viel Spass beim Nachbinden.
PS dem CDC kann man auch noch ein paar Fibern vom Cock de Leon oder Rebhuhn
beimischen, dabei ist weniger oft mehr.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Hier die "Bottom banger" von Snoek:

Bindeanleitung "BottomBanger" 


Man nehme einen langschenkligen Terrestrialhaken, z.B. (wie hier) TMC 2302 in Größe 8, 10 oder 12 (oder ein kleiner Partridge Sea-StreamerHaken) und spanne ihn in einen Bindestock ein.
Sodann nehme man einen DyneemaBindefaden, wie hier Moser Powerthread.
Man lege ein Fadenfundament vom Öhr bis hinten leicht in den Bogen hinein. Ein Kopfknoten schließt ab und der Faden wird gekappt. Das Ganze wird gut gelackt und trocknen gelassen. Die entsprechenden verschieden großen dunklen Kopfperlen werden nach dem goldenen Köpfchen nacheinander von hinten auf den Haken geschoben (ca. 2,3 - ca. 4,2mm), so dass man ein wenig Platz lassend den Gesamtkörper abschätzt. Den Widerhaken anzudrücken hilft hier ungemein! Hinter der letzten, Perle legt man nun den Faden wieder fest, lackt kurz und fixiert ein entsprechendes Büschel oliv-grizzly MarabouFibern. Mit ganz wenigen Maraboufibern "dubbt man einen Zentimeter faden und macht einen sich selbst verdeckenden Kopfknoten (geht am besten mit der Fingertechnik). Den Faden hinterm verdeckten Knoten abschneiden. Zwischen der Vordersten dunklen und der GoldKopfperle legt man den Faden nun wieder fest und legt eine Dubbingschlaufe. Nach Petitjean-Art führt man nun die Fibern einer olivfarbenen oder einer braunen Entenarschfeder (oder beide gemsicht) in die DubbingSchlaufe ein und verzwirbelt diese. Damit läßt sich nun ganz formidabel ein Hechelkragen bilden wonach dieser abgebunden und mit mindestens 2 Kopfknoten (weil ich mir wegen des feinen Materials den Lack spare) abgeschlossen wird.
Fertig.

Die Farben und Materialen sind selbstverständlich variabel (z.B. eine knallige Perle als "beissen Sie bitte hier"; oder am Grubhaken mit PearlLatexfolie und zusätzlicher Rippung, Tungsten oder Plastik statt Normalen "Gold"köpfen) ... und auch wenn dieses Bindekonzept nicht revolutionär anmutet habe ich es bis jetzt sonst kaum wo gesehen.
Am langen dünnen Vorfach sollten die Dinger runter wie Sau gehen und ihren Fisch fangen. Zudem ist es gewollt und gewünscht, dass die Nymphe USD fischt und deswegen nicht allzu oft hängen bleiben sollte.
Es ist eine Neukreation und noch hatte ich keine Gelegenheit sie selbst zu fischen. Über erfolgreiche (und auch über erfolglose) Resonanz würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 4. AB - Swap Nymphe vs. Parachute*

Last not least meine :

Montana:

Haken : 12 Nymph

Bindefaden : 6´er schwarz

1. Haken einspannen und mit Bleidraht beschweren
2. Bleidraht mit Bindefaden sichern
3. Als Butt die Fibern einer Hahnenfeder einbinden
4. schwarzes Chnille einbinden und bis ungefähr zur Hälfe des Haken binden. hier fixieren und eine Schlaufe legen die später den "Rückenpanzer" imitiert.
5. Jetzt fluogrünes Chenille und eine schwarze Hahenhechel einbinden.Chnille von vorne führen und abschließen.Anschließend die Hahnenhechel zum Öhr führen und fixieren.
6. Jetzt die Schlaufe ein wenig verdrallen und auf dem Thorax nach vorne legen, hierbei die Hecheln auf beiden Siten nach unten drücken. Fixieren und Köpfchen formen.
7. Vorsichtig lackieren,  dabei darauf achten, das sich das Chenille nicht mit Lack vollsaugt.

Bild folgt

Grüße Stephan


----------

